# Aspect ratio of photos in View Resort Images section of a review



## Greg G (Jul 2, 2022)

If a review photo looks elongated or the aspect ratio looks off I have found that you can right click on it ,  click "Open Image in new tab",  and then view the photo in the new tab that was created and then it looks ok.


----------

